# Hilti TE 56... won't chisel or hammer...ideas?



## PMKColorado (Nov 8, 2008)

drill funchtion is still working, warmed up and won't hammer or chisel.

anyone had a similar problem and/or repair costs? I may open it up to see if I can diagnose so any expserience would be great...


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

From my experience with the internals of Hilti hammer drills is that it could be either a simple, cheap part that needs replacement, or a very expensive one that'll cost a lot more than the drill is worth.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd try the three foot drop test.
Drop it on concrete from 3 feet and see if that fixed the problem. Whoops, that's only for electronics. Something close would be to hit the area of the switch with a hammer and see if that fixes it. If not, try a few more times. If after 6 or so times it still doesnt' work, then it's safe to say it's broken.


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

I tried to fix my makita impact years ago. Let's just say it went from not working properly to not working at all as a result. :sad:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Did you always grease the Sds bit before inserting it. Sometimes the action can get jammed. Try some spray grease inside then give the bit that's in there a few taps with a hammer. This has happended on my makita Sds drill a couple of times.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I'd call my Hilti rep, tell him I have a broken tool that needs repair, and ask him to bring out a loaner when he picks mine up for repair.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a really old Bosch spline rotary hammer that acts up like that sometimes. The impact pin will bottom out and get stuck occasionally, especially after the gear case gets hot from using it for a while, if the bit breaks through the concrete and I don‘t release the trigger in time to prevent some dead blows from occurring. 
To free up the pin, with the tool off, I point it straight it down with the bit about 6 or 8 inches off the ground and bump the bit hard against a block of wood, or right on the concrete if it’s a chisel bit. If it’s really stuck I have to do this a couple of times, but it works.
This one is just too old to fix because the needed parts are no longer available from Bosch, but Hilti could probably repair yours. Maybe it just needs the gear case to be repacked with fresh grease.


----------

